# Please help me with a Shopping list.



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok so I want to do a nice surround sound setup. I am pretty much starting from scratch. But I do have a 12" sub from my car that i want to use. Its a dvc 4ohm IA Flatlyne. I will build a box for it, but I still need an amp. Can you guys start by recommending a good home amp for that sub please. Its rated at 750rms so anything close to that will be good. 

Then I need speakers and I guess a receiver? Please excuse my ignorance but I dont know much about this. I would like to just buy a kit with everything, but since I already have a sub I would like to use it. Is there anyway I can buy a kit that has everything except the sub? 

Please help in anyway you guys can.

Thanks!!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

It all depends on your comfort and skill level I guess.

Do you see yourself more of a Behringer rackmount amp guy ? or a PE Plate Sub Amp guy ?


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

To begin, nice and simple:

*2 pairs of these @ $30/pair.* (fronts and rears)
Dayton B652 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker Pair | Parts-Express.com

*1 of these @ $40.*
Dayton CCS-33B 3-Way Center Channel Speaker Black | Parts-Express.com

*Power your sub with this @ $200*
Dayton HPSA500 500W Subwoofer Amplifier | Parts-Express.com

...build your sub, spend $400-$500 on a HomeTheater Reciever (Pioneer Elite is my fav....even used) and VOILA! a budget, but decent 5.1 setup.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sell your sub and buy this or something like it.

Yamaha RX-v661 Receiver and Promonitor Surround System - eBay (item 180549195390 end time Aug-25-10 10:09:02 PDT)


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> It all depends on your comfort and skill level I guess.
> 
> Do you see yourself more of a Behringer rackmount amp guy ? or a PE Plate Sub Amp guy ?


Well my skill level is pretty low. I mean i think i have a decent knowledge of car audio, but when it comes to home audio this is my first go around. 

And I dont have a clue what you are asking me. lol Please excuse my ignorance.


----------

